# Please help my skin!!



## s0damnbeautiful (Aug 2, 2007)

Ugh ... I don't know what is going on with my skin for the past few months, but it's driving me insane. I'm 26, and I've had perfect skin my whole life (a pimple VERY rarely) and for the past 6 months or so it's just been breaking out like crazy. I get little patches of pimples, I've had a few huge, bloody (ugh sorry) ones on my forehead ... 

Ok ... background info ... I've been using Clearisel (SP?) orginal cleanser for as long as I can remember (at least since I was 20) and Clean & Clear Dual Action moisturizer for at least that long. I use Cover Girl concealer & powder and never needed anything else (foundation or anything). Since I've moved to Philly (6 months ago) I've been having issues ... I've blamed the water (although I think my skin would have adjusted to that by now), I've blamed my job (I'm a waitress and theres a lot of "sizzling" fajitas in my life lol) and I've tried a MILLION different products (at least lol) ... I've switched to Clinique face wash (made it worse, I'm back w/ Clearisil), Clinique moisturizer (again, back to clean & clear) and the only other thing that I've changed is my powder (still cover girl, just a different type) and I changed that last month ... 

Sorry for so much info but please help me!! It's driving me insane ... I feel like a 14 year old boy going through puberty! And I feel ugly, and I hate that more than anything ... I'll try anything. 

And a side note - I drink tons of water everyday lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks in advance ... I hope you can help!


----------



## Lissa (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm the same - my skin was fine in my teens, but when I got into my 20s I started getting adult acne - I still get it now at 28! I have to take antibiotics. They told me mine was due to hormones, too much testosterone apparently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely go and get checked out, the tablets really work for me to stop those annoying bumps


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't know about the Clearasil.... I haven't used that stuff since I was 13.  If you are on a budget, I would atleast trade it in for a Neutrogena face cleanser like their Oil Free Daily Wash.  I would add the Oil-Free Daily Scrub to that (using 2-4 times weekly).  You also want to use an alchohol free toner like Alcohol-Free Toner.  You could try their spot treatment gels, they make several, some with Benzoyl Peroxide, some with Salicylic Acid.  Then just finish with a light moisturizer wiht SPF or a sunscreen.  

If you do have a couple of dollars to spare, I would try Origins or Arbonne.  Clinique can be very drying because their toners have alcohol (as do Origins' but I used it for a while anyway).  Up until 6 months ago I was using the following Origins regimine:
* Checks & Balances (Frothy Face Wash) 
* Never & Dull Moment (Brightening Face Scrub) 
* Swept Clean (Face Scrub) 
* United State (Toner)
* You're Getting Warmer (Self-Heating Mask) - I still use this) 
* Clear Improvement (Charcoal Mask) 
* Balanced Diet (Light Moisturizer) 
* A Perfect World 
* A Perfect World For Eyes 
Plus, Nite-A-Mins night time face lotion and the corresponding eye cream. 

Then I was urged my a friend to try Arbonne's Nurti-Min C line (which is anti-aging and fantastic).  Since then I use their entire line.  I have friends who use it as well and love it.  I don't really have issues with breakouts, but they also make a line for acne prone skin which is also supposedly great and really simple and streamlined (just a face wash, alcohol-free toner, and moisturizer).  

Also, I might ditch the CoverGirl powder as well.  I personally don't trust drugstore face products or makeup (especially makeup) and I'm a pretty firm believer in "you get what you pay for".  The makeup, and the fact the you are waitressing in it (environmental factors plus your own perspiration) could have a lot to do with it.  Clinique and Prescriptives have great powder and foundation formulations for those with sensitive skin.  You may even want to try a mineral makeup (although I haven't had sucess with mineral foundations, many people have). 
PM me if you have any specific questions about my regimine and I hope this helped some.  Good luck.


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Aug 3, 2007)

Thank you both so much for your advice! I agree about drug store make up haha, which is why its so bizarre I use drug store cover up ... (I tried Loreal Hip eyeshadow once and I spent the entire night being totally aware that I had drugstore make up on my eyes ... I'm sure no one else knew it haha) 

I borrowed my sisters Clinique powder & cover up today and I'm sooooo going to buy it tomorrow. I'll also try out either Origines or Arbonne as far as face wash goes. 

Thanks again for your suggestions!!


----------



## discountbeauty (Oct 26, 2010)

I had a problem similar, I am however only 16...
  	1.Use a VERY basic facial wash, like Cetaphil or Spectro Jel
  	2. Either only use minimal makeup on the area, or do you have bangs/fringe?  Bangs/Fringe gave me this problem when my face was at it's most oily.
  	----Neutrogena was unkind to me unfortunately... if you are going with Clearasil, try the 3-in-1 cleanser and don't use an abrasive cleanser (like a grainy or sandy texture, it will make things worse.
  	3.When they are at a head, (ready to burst..gross, I know,) it is safe to pop them, using a sterilized pin, kleenex and a swab with rubbing alcohol on the end.  You can see where this is going I imagine.
  	The alcohol is to dry up what is left when the...puss(yes, yes, yes lets go EWWWWW and act like 12 yr olds) is gone. If you reach blood, you
  	have gone too far, the clear/yellow-y tinged stuff is where you stop. The kleenex to block your nails and cushion and to blot it with.
  	Never fear, most all of us have been there, if they persist, see a doctor!
  	I hope that helps, although everyone's skin is different.


----------

